# Can you use acrylic for dish cloths?



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I have a definite surplus of acrylic yarns, and I read in another post that you can use dish cloths to try out different stitches and that they sell well in craft places.

I'm wondering if the acrylic would work for this purpose?

Thanks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I don't think acrylic absorbs water very well...might work for pot scrubbers.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

That subject comes up here from time to time and the opinions vary widely. If you try the search function at the top of this page, you can find what's already been said, but I expect you'll get more here soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

acrylic yarn will not work for dish cloths.. unfortunatly the best thing for dish cloths is cotton... you can make the dish cloths out of acrylic if you are going to sew them together for a afghan those make great afghans and will use up some of your stash... the reason acrylic won't work is because it isn't absorbant. and some stretch way out of shape, plus it wouldn't hold up... you could try hand towel toppers.. lots of people like those... that is if your trying to make items to sell... also hot pads work well as long as its not for hot items right out of the oven... but for something to put under a hot pot to protect the table or counter..


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

No, acrylic does not work for washing dishes.


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

Nope. Acrylic does not absorb very well at all.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Acrylic yarn doesn't absorb the water - it will hold the water, but when you wipe a table or counter with a sloppy wet piece of acrylic you'll discover that all it does is slop and slosh the water around... it won't pick up the excess water nor the dirt.

Same with wiping/washing the dishes - it will just slop water around...

And feel slimy to boot, in my opinion...


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Unless you are making something to sell, I would suggest that you make blankets for the animals in an animal shelter. There used to be something called "The Snuggles Project" that was devoted to each shelter pet having a blanket of some description. Did not matter about color, or whether it was knitted or crocheted, or quilted or whatever.


----------



## Fancyschmancynancy (Feb 20, 2013)

I've used a 50-50 cotton blend like Lion Brand Cotton Ease, but, I think 100% cotton works best.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I tried a 50-50 blend and liked it because it dried quickly and, I thought, picked up sufficient amounts of water to be useful.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cotton is best, but you could make a throw out of the squares


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I knit dish cloths from my left over yarn, all types of yarn. I find that acrylic works very well.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't think acrylic absorbs water very well...might work for pot scrubbers.


Yup! That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

My mother always used her leftover yarn, mostly acrylic, to make dishcloths. My mother-in-law loved them. My mother kept her well stocked!


----------



## jc95123 (Mar 9, 2013)

I tried my hand at a crochet square in acrylic. I made a couple out of supersaver yarn then lost interest. I had no use for the squares until, on a whim, I put them by the sink. Well, over a very long period, the threads became very skinny, but they never fell apart. They were a little abrasive, so they were my go to for light scrubbing. 

I eventually knitted some cotton dishcloths, which are better than sponges for glasses. They never smelled bad like my sponges did, either. And I could throw the dishcloths in the washing machine. Eventually, I double knitted (brioche, I think) an acrylic/cotton dishcloth, purl side out on the acrylic side and knit side out on the cotton side. The acrylic wicks the water away so it drys quickly and doesn't get that moldy sponge odor, in spite of being two layers thick. 

Those German towels, the ShamWows, look to me to be acrylic felt. 

Knit one up. If you want the thicker version, I believe the knit I used was called brioche. You wind up with a dishcloth that has two layers. 

Mine have held up quite well, even with my teenage son doing the dishes. They last ten times longer than sponges.

The one advantage cotton has is you can use it for a potholder. I use cotton dish towels for that.

Jimbo


----------



## ahamon (Mar 15, 2013)

you can read kindle on your pc and get free pattens for granny slippers! the dishcloth stitches would work even better and be warmer!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

barbtobias2012 said:


> I have a definite surplus of acrylic yarns, and I read in another post that you can use dish cloths to try out different stitches and that they sell well in craft places.
> 
> I'm wondering if the acrylic would work for this purpose?
> 
> Thanks.


One of our great KP friends suggested making pet blankets from acrylic yarn to donate to animal shelters. The acrylic is great for them to be thrown in the washer/dryer and the blankets can be mixed colors because the kitties and puppies don't care, but the staff likes the bright touches. I just got a long size 13 pair of circulars to use for this. If you'd like the simple instructions PM me and I'll send, or make up your own simple pattern. It just needs to be the approximate size of the kennels.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been given dish cloths made with acrylic and I don't like them. They are not absorbent and don't wash well, feel scratchy or something in my hands. They might sell well be ause the ones I have don't look that much different, but.....


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

My favourite is a cotton/bamboo mix. I make my dishcloths in two sizes, 8" x 8" and 12" x 12". 8" square is best, but I am still learning! My favourite pattern is Chinese Waves and I use up lots of bits of yarn in sripes in these.


----------



## wrinkleyold (Apr 22, 2018)

I made some acrylic dish cloths. I liked them. They don’t get that moldy smell. They don’t bleed color and my kids even used them for washcloths. They worked fine for me.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Cotton dishcloths dry very slowly, and are therefore likely to be a breeding ground for bacteria, unless you run them through the washing machine with hot water every day. Voice of experience here. I know from blocking acrylic knits that acrylics will absorb water, briefly enough to wash dishes, and they rinse more thoroughly and dry far more quickly than cotton. Your mileage may vary, of course, and everyone has their own preference.

So, just my opinion, but I think acrylics would be fine for dishcloths.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Knit a bunch from cotton yarn (skip the acrylic) & toss them in your dishwasher every time you do dishes...it's what I do & they are fine...


----------



## wrinkleyold (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes, and they are practically indestructible! I was thinking of making soap sacks for homeless and since they rinse out quicker and dry quicker they might work


----------

